# pics of rotala



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Well these are the best pics they were take with my htc evo 4glte but I real like how some of the pics came out . Hope you guys like them . I like 
how the plant in pic 2 has a stem growing off the side that has pointy leaves and the rest of the plant has round leaves .


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Once they root, I would give them a cut right below where the round ones start. That is growth from being grown emersed. Cut it at the node right below the first round one and it will split into 2 new submeresed stems.


----------

